# Gmail POP/IMAP client/Gmail in Mail.app



## pds (Sep 24, 2004)

It seems the concept of Gmail was originally for POP mail. Does anyone know whether it has an OSX port?

The web-version is sweet. Will the POP version be as nice?


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 24, 2004)

If Gmail ever offers _actual_ POP support, Apple Mail (or any POP client) will be sufficient.


----------



## pds (Sep 24, 2004)

It may do so in the premium package. But the question is about a Gmail app. that is not the Google service. It seems it supports POP using sql searching and a dual database.


----------



## wiz (Sep 24, 2004)

u know ur so vague? what POP? .... POP3... POP2?  i mean really what POP?


----------



## pds (Sep 24, 2004)

uh, there is a link in the first post. How so vague? 


> Although still very much in "beta" phase, Gmail is already on its way to becoming a full-featured email client. For receiving mail it supports POP downloads from multiple mail accounts. APOP and IMAP have not been added yet, but APOP accounts can be utilized via a combination of fetchmail and a POP server (for instance qpopper) running on the local host.


----------



## arkayn (Sep 24, 2004)

What that means is you can get mail from your other POP accounts and have it show up in GMAIL.


----------



## pds (Sep 24, 2004)

Someone is not reading this correctly, and I don't think it is I. The graphic shows a local app, not a web-page. The text talks about having to have mySQL installed to work with it. It talks about it running locally on a AMD 233, not on the web.

So, are these old articles (I can't find a date on it, though one link expired in 2002) about the concept that has become Google's mail or is it a standalone app that will compete with Mail.app or Eudora.

I don't want my mail on Google's server. I don't need it to be constantly crawled over by bots and spiders. But it would be very cool to be able to handle my mail on my computer with the type of sorting in virtual folders that the article describes.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 24, 2004)

...but isn't that what Gmail is?  I thought Google's Gmail was a free email service that was supported by "targeted ads" that are selected with regard to the content of your emails, or something like that.


----------



## pds (Sep 25, 2004)

No, the targeted ads are what Google is going to do with the software.

The software itself is based on the idea of organizing your mail via vfolders, smart folders I think Tiger calls them, and that's what is attractive. All the mail is kept in two mysql databases and the user has the ability to find things quickly and flexibly. I don't put things in folders and then try to remember where I put them, but I have smart folders that can be adjusted as I need. That's what I want in an e-mail client that works off-line, on my iBook.

Do I have to wait for mail.app in Tiger?


----------



## Convert (Sep 25, 2004)

If it is, how do I do it?

What's the incoming server,etC?

Thanks.


----------



## DanTekGeek (Sep 25, 2004)

short answer: no, not with alot of fiddling that im not ready to get into at 2 am.
ill post tommorow morning if no one else has helped you.


----------



## Convert (Sep 25, 2004)

Cheers.

Why be ye not sleeping?


----------



## DanTekGeek (Sep 25, 2004)

i dunno.  but  its nothing a little late night tv and ice cream wont fix  ::ha::


----------



## bobw (Sep 25, 2004)

http://sourceforge.net/project/show...lease_id=262360

http://www.bdegan.com/2004/09/gmail-for-mail_08.html

http://freepops.sourceforge.net/en/


----------



## fryke (Sep 25, 2004)

The bdegan link, I've tried. It works. It starts two local servers (pop and smtp) and actually seems to work - as long as you have the developer tools installed. It's quite ugly (the two servers must be running in your Dock), but it works. However: You might not actually _want_ that solution. The great thing about Gmail is its space and how you can organise mail by not having to organise it, really... I'm waiting for an official IMAP4-access by Gmail...


----------



## pds (Sep 25, 2004)

bobw
amazing man at the search button! 
I followed a link on the FreePOPS site to MacFreePops for a binary build of FreePops, but it is in Italian. Spanish - bueno, Italiano - no multo bene. 



			
				fryke said:
			
		

> The bdegan link, I've tried. It works. It starts two local servers (pop and smtp) and actually seems to work - as long as you have the developer tools installed. It's quite ugly (the two servers must be running in your Dock), but it works. However: You might not actually _want_ that solution. *The great thing about Gmail is its space and how you can organise mail by not having to organise it, *really... I'm waiting for an official IMAP4-access by Gmail...



That to me is the interesting part. I've got more than a gig free for mail on my computer, the thing is to have the ability to create the vfolders and organize the conversations like it does on the server. For that we'll need a new client.app. 

IMAP access will be nice, but I imagine it will be part of a premium package and it will still need the new client.app to give it the functionality that makes it interesting.


----------



## fryke (Sep 25, 2004)

I didn't suggest users would not have their gigabyte free for mail on their machines, rather I meant that it's wonderful that Gmail has that gigabyte free for our mail on _their_ machines. POP-protocol is not really a good protocol for keeping things on the server, as you can't really _manage_ it from there...


----------



## Jason (Sep 26, 2004)

Im gonna try one of these options when i get home, id rather have it pop up in my mail app, then go launch safari, browse to their page, login, etc every time *shrugs*

id rather have local copies of my email personally, but thats me


----------



## MacMuppet (Oct 18, 2004)

*Bump*

Just found this pre-configured applescript to upload your current Mail into GMail - I was naturally looking for support for Mail or Entourage POP3 (no such luck) but thought someone might make use of this...

http://www.saltedwound.com/archives/002419.php


----------



## Cat (Oct 18, 2004)

Just FYI:

GMail supports Atom Feeds

Client needs to support HTTPS and HTTP Basic Authentication.
The feed URI is:
https://gmail.google.com/gmail/feed/atom

Works for me in NetNewsWire Lite 2.0b3


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 18, 2004)

Very interesting, Cat.


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 5, 2004)

You people could try using FREEPOPS, works fine for me


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh sorry, i didnt notice that freepops had already been mentioned!


----------



## MBHockey (Nov 10, 2004)

Well looks like we won't have to be worrying about a workaround for getting gmail to work with our favorite email client -- POP3 support is here!

I just configured it in my gmail account 

http://infoworld.com/article/04/11/10/HNgmailpopthree_1.html


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 11, 2004)

OH GOOOODIE! 
I cant wait to get home and punch that baby in!


----------



## bobw (Nov 11, 2004)

Doesn't seem to be working for me. Set POP up for it, and keep getting errors trying to connect.


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 11, 2004)

the excitement was shortlived for me too! seems that gmail pop is currently available only to a limited number of users. they're 'phasing' it in. :s


----------



## pds (Nov 11, 2004)

That will be sweet. With a gig of storage, who needs IMAP


----------



## fryke (Nov 11, 2004)

It works BEAUTIFULLY.  I've written a bit about it on macnews.net.tc - http://macintosh.fryke.com/cgi-bin/macnews.cgi/2004/11/12#20041112_gmailexpanded - ...

I've got two Gmail accounts, one of them got POP3-enabled today. I'm glad that I don't need a 'way around' any more, and I'm sure I'd actually _love_ IMAP instead of POP3, because that'd give me a way to delete messages from the server occasionally without loggin' in to Gmail's webmail. But even so: It's great...


----------



## MBHockey (Nov 11, 2004)

I couldn't agree more with your post, fryke.


----------



## retrotron (Nov 12, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> http://sourceforge.net/project/show...lease_id=262360
> 
> http://www.bdegan.com/2004/09/gmail-for-mail_08.html
> 
> http://freepops.sourceforge.net/en/



I installed that 'gmail-for-mail' program from the bdegan site, but now want to uninstall it. Can anybody tell me how to do this?


----------



## rdennison (Nov 24, 2004)

just to let you guys know.  you can now use Mail w/ gmail.  login to gmail, go to settings, then click on the 'forwarding and pop' tab.  follow the directions from there


----------



## blue&whiteman (Nov 24, 2004)

gcount is a great app.  its not pop but it only uses like 500k of ram and lets you know when you have new mail.

I wanted to add that you can set gcount as your default mail app and then when you click on any email link in any app it will open your default browser to your gmail compose.  its a very simple but very handy little app to have and the best part is its free.  not a big fan of the mail app myself.


----------



## fryke (Nov 24, 2004)

rdennison: read before posting. we covered that already.  ... gcount, of course, is great if you do _not_ use pop. if you do, however, there's not much need for it anymore, as mail.app will tell you when mail arrives.


----------

